# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Προγραμματα σχεδιασης

## gRooV

Αυτο το post το κανω επειδη υπηρχε ενα παρομοιο απο τον Atlantis νομιζω πριν το update αλλα χωρις καποιο λογο χαθηκε!!!  [img]images/smiles/icon_confused.gif[/img]  
Θα απαντησω παλι αλλα πιο συντομα.

Συνηθως τα τυπωμενα κυκλωματα πανε παρεα με τα θεωρητικα/ηλεκτρονικα σχεδια. Ετσι δεν χρειαζεται να γινεις μαγος και να σχεδιασεις το τυπωμενο. Εξαλλου δεν εχεις τελεια εφαρμογη και επιτυχια με αυτον τον τροπο. Σπανια θα χρειαστει οποτε καποιος να ζωγραφιζει ενα τυπωμενο μεσω υπολογιστη ή με μαρκαδορο!

1. *ExpressPCB* Καλο προγραμματακι αλλα δεν μπορεις να εκτυπωσεις το τυπωμενο που σχεδιασες. Πρεπει να το παραγγειλεις και καλα απο την εταιρεια του. Πληροφοριες -> http://www.expresspcb.com ή κατεβαστε το απο εδω -> http://expresspcb.com/ExpressPCBBin/ExpressPCBSetup.exe

2. *Eagle* Δεν το εχω πολυδουλεψει αλλα τα περισσοτερα κυκλωματα στο internet ειναι σχεδιασμενα με αυτο. Πληροφοριες εδω -> www.cadsoft.de ή κατεβαστε το απο εδω -> ftp://ftp.cadsoft.de/pub/program/4.0...le-4.09r2e.exe

3. *Tina Pro* Αλλο ενα προγραμμα σχεδιασης ηλεκτρονικου σχεδιου. Δεν θυμαμαι αν το μετατρεπει σε τυπωμενο. Πληροφοριες εδω -> http://www.designwareinc.com/tina.htm ή κατεβαστε το απο εδω -> http://www.tina.com/demos/60/TinaPro60En.exe

4. *Orcad* Αυτο το προγραμμα τα εχει ολα! Το θεμα ειναι οτι θελει πολλες ωρες εκμαθησης και προπονησης. Ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο και δεν το πολυκαταλαβα ουτε εγω που το εκανα εργαστηριο!!  [img]images/smiles/icon_rolleyes.gif[/img]  Πληροφοριες εδω -> http://www.orcadpcb.com/Default.asp?bc=F

----------


## Debbie

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για αυτές τις πληροφορίες..Σύντομα θα επισκεφτώ τις αντίστοιχες ιστοσελίδες,για να δω τα προγράμματα.. Το φημισμένο Orcad το έχω ακουστά,όσο και τη δυσκολία του.. Όμως το Eagle είναι επίσης μια λύση..

----------


## discoGeorge

Oso anafora to orcad einai pragmatika to kalytero pou exw doulepsei se epipedo sxediasis.
Gia tin dyskolia de tha symfwnisw toso, to na sxediaseis ena kyklwma einai sxetika efkolo (to logiko diagramma). Stin metafora tou logikou diagrammatos sto Layout (prog tis suite tou orcad) gia tin dimiourgia PCB aftomata, ta vrika skoura padws kai psiloapogoiteftika. An kapoios asxoleite me to orcad kai to doulevei kala, as afisei kanena tip.

[ 06. September 2003, 08:31: Message edited by: discoGeorge ]

----------


## gsmaster

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ OrCad συστηματικά, και έιμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από την ταχύτητα και την ποιότητα του προγράμματος. Το μόνο σπαστικό είναι ότι δεν έχει όλα τα footprints και πρέπει να φτιάξεις αν έχεις κανένα εξωτικό εξάρτημα.

Μερικά tips:
υπομονή μέχρι να το μάθετε, θα σας αποζημιώσει.

Σε λίγες μέρες θα πάρω το protel να το δοκιμάσω, απ'ότι μου είπαν έιναι κι'αυτό ψιλοπαλούκι.Είδομεν!

----------


## Leon

Εγω περιμενω να παρω το Ultiboard απο λενε κορυφη ειναι.

----------


## tzitzikas

φορτωνω _ένα βοήθημα_ για ολες τις εκδοσεις του eagle για τις εκδοσεις 4.x  (standard, professional κτλ).

**edited by gRooV**

----------


## NUKE

Μια ερωτηση.Μπορεις σε καποιο απο αυτα τα προγραματα να φταχνεις το θεωρητικο κυκλωμα και αυτο να σου φτιαχνει το PCB?Αν ναι σε ποιο?

----------


## tzitzikas

στο eagle μπορεις. το "αρχειο" που φορτωσα το χρησιμοποιεις για να εχεις "προσβαση" στο προγραμμα χωρις παριορισμους. ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητος.

----------


## leosedf

Χμμμ κι εγώ OrCAD χρησιμοποιώ στην έκδοση 10.
Εχω δοκιμάσει σχεδόν όλα τα σχεδιαστικά. Αλλα το OrCAD είναι το σημείο αναφοράς πάνω στο σχεδιασμό

----------


## electron

Εγώ πάλι έχω βολευτεί με το express pcb.

----------


## ΤΣΑΡΟΣ

Εγώ δουλεύω τπ Protel 99SE και το θεωρώ πολύ καλο πρόγραμμα...Το ORCAD δεν το εχω δουλέψει ποτέ.Εχει χρησιμοιποιησει κανένας και τα δυο αυτα καλά?Αν ναι πιο θεωρεί καλύτερο και με περισσότερες δυνατότητες???

----------


## gsmaster

Χτες έκανα μια νέα κατηγορία στα downloads με όνομα "Χρήσιμα Αρχεία" προς το παρών έχει 3 αρχεία εκ των οποίων τα 2 είναι οδηγίες για την σχεδίαση στο OrCAD. Είναι στα αγγλικά. 
Έχω και κάποια στα ελληνικά τα οποία είναι σε .doc και πρέπει να κάνουμε κάτι για το μέγεθός τους ...

----------


## moutoulos

Ξεκινησα να χρησιμοποιω το EAGLE PRO (4.13), το οποιο ομως εχει  ενα προβλημα (αν ειναι προβλημα).
 Ενω εχω φτιαξει το circuit diagram (sch) ,αποθηκευωντας το, και αργοτερα θελω να το ξανανοιξω (απο το project).... αδυνατον , μου βγαζει το εξης: 

Το ιδιο ισχυει και για τυπωμενο (brd)  :Head:   :Hammer:   :Head:   :Hammer:   :Head:   :Hammer:   :Head:   :Hammer:

----------


## moutoulos

Kαποιος που να γνωριζει το παραπανω προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω??. Και οχι τιποτε αλλο , απλα εξαναγκαζομαι να τελειωνω ενα σχεδιο και να  το κανω print screen (capture) σε  jpeg..  βασανο.   Γιατι αν το αποθηκευσω και μετα το κλεισω..... δεν ξανανοιγει.  Υπενθυμιζω οτι το EAGLE PRO (4.13) που εχω ειναι  FULL

----------


## thanos202004

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ με το eagle!!!.

----------


## moutoulos

Την ιδια εκδοση εχεις (4,13) ??

----------


## babisko

Σε όλες τις εκδόσεις του Eagle που είναι "σπασμένες" όταν τροποποιήσεις και αποθηκεύσεις ένα αρχείο sch ή brd, παρουσιάζεται αυτό το πρόβλημα (error 289, ή 292 ή 293 κ.λ.π.).

----------


## moutoulos

:frown:   :frown:   :frown:   :frown:   :frown:   :frown:   :frown:   :frown:   :frown:

----------


## electron

Συνάδελφε moutoulos γιατί παιδεύεσαι με το eagle όταν το ίδιο απλό και για μένα ευκολότερο, είναι το express pcb. Τουλάχιστον για την σχεδίαση ενός θεωρητικού κυκλώματος θα σε καλύψει απόλυτα πιστεύω.

----------


## moutoulos

:Idea:  Tωρα αναγκαστικα αυτο θα χρησιμοποιησω,  αλλα δεν εχει ποικιλια εξαρτηματων και πανω απ 'ολα  τι γινεται με το τυπωμενο (pcb) ??.  Δεν  το γνωριζω και καλα αλλα οτι κανεις με το EAGLE (σχεδιο-τυπωμενο) το κανεις με το Εxpress (PCB & SCH) ???.

ΥΓ.   Update εχει το  Εxpress στις αποθηκες του (library components)??.

----------


## electron

Η βιβλιοθήκη του είναι αρκετά μεγάλη και πιστεύω ότι θα σε καλύψει, το μειονέκτημα του είναι ότι δεν έχει update γι'αυτή, όμως μπορείς εσύ να του ορίσεις ένα εξάρτημα που δεν έχει.
Σχετικά με το τυπωμένο έχει το μειονέκτημα ότι κατά την εκτύπωσή του σου βγάζει και τις κουκίδες που υπάρχουν στο backround. Λογικά κάποιο κόλπο θα υπάρχει να τις παρακάμψεις , αλλά δεν το έχω βρεί.

----------


## moutoulos

Thnks electron!!.

----------


## moutoulos

> Σχετικά με το τυπωμένο έχει το μειονέκτημα ότι κατά την εκτύπωσή του σου βγάζει και τις κουκίδες που υπάρχουν στο backround.



Πας στο view- options- και  ξετσεκαρεις   :Smile:   το show grid.
Aν ειναι αυτο.

----------


## electron

Αν θυμάμαι καλά όταν προσπαθήσεις στη συνέχεια να κάνεις εκτύπωση, στις τυπώνει παρόλο που επέλεξες να μην τις εμφανίζει. Δοκίμασέ το και πες μου.

----------


## moutoulos

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά όταν προσπαθήσεις στη συνέχεια να κάνεις εκτύπωση, στις τυπώνει παρόλο που επέλεξες να μην τις εμφανίζει. Δοκίμασέ το και πες μου.



  :frown:  Εχεις  δικιο electron στο βγαζει στην εκτυπωση  ετσι και αλλιως.

Κατι αλλο τελικα πως φτιαχνει τυπωμενο (pcb) απο κυκλωμα (sch).
 δεν το εχω καταλαβει.

----------


## electron

Αυτό έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν γίνεται από όσο το έχω ψάξει.

----------


## electron

H απάντηση γι αυτό βρίσκεται εδώ http://www.expresspcb.com/ExpressPCB...c_software.htm

----------


## moutoulos

> H απάντηση γι αυτό βρίσκεται εδώ http://www.expresspcb.com/ExpressPCB...c_software.htm




 :OK:   :OK:

----------


## jimk

to exprespcb εχει να φτιαχνεις σε 1 layot ?giati eixa dokimasei kai kapoia sxedia mou ta ebgaze panta se 2

----------


## beethoven

Το μόνο που χρειάζεται για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα είναι να κατεβάσετε αυτό το "προγραμματάκι". Όταν το ανοίξετε θα δημιουργηθεί ένα αρχείο το licence.key στο σκληρό σας δίσκο. Αφού δημιουργηθεί θα πάτε να κάνετε register και θα τοποθετήσετε την διεύθυνση του αρχείου. Το "βοήθημα" που σας δίνω είναι για το Eagle 4.03. Αυτήν την στιγμή αυτή την version έχω εγώ.


edited by gRooV: σεμνά και διακριτικά! ...και μικρά

----------


## leosedf

Προσωπικά για μένα δέν υπάρχει πιο γρήγορο στο θεωρητικό απο το orcad βέβαια τα χαλάμε λίγο στο τυπωμένο αλλα αν το συνηθίσεις όλα οκ.
Ολα αυτά αν θέλεις να κάνεις κάποιο περίεργο σχέδιο με πολύ καλοσχεδιασμένη πλακέτα. Για μικρότερα σχέδια προτιμώ το express pcb και το eagle

----------


## Tony Manero

Καλησπέρα,
Ειμαι φοιτητής και μου έχει ανατεθεί πτυχιακή εργασία για μία ψηφιακή γεννήτρια παλμών.
Πρέπει να παρουσίασω θεωρητικό κύκλωμα (σχεδιαμένο από εμένα) με μετρήσεις και εξομοίωση και δεν βρίσκω κάποιο πρόγραμμα. Στο ΤΕΙ έχουμε το MICROSIM SCHEMATICS 8 αλλά είναι evaluation.
Μήπως ξέρετε που θα το βρώ ολόκληρο???
Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## gsmaster

Επίσης ψάξε για:
****OrCAD 9 και πάνω (αν δεν το βρείς ολόκληρο, νομίζω ή έκδοση Pspice student διατίθεται δωρεάν στο site)
***Multisim 7 και πάνω (EWB, electronics workbench)
*Tina (υποστηρίζει και ελληνικά)

----------


## Tony Manero

Ευχαριστώ πολύ master, θα το κοιτάξω και θα σου πώ..  :Very Happy:

----------

